# Colored my hair ash brown but looks orange..help!



## SamBam (May 21, 2009)

Last week I colored my hair to a light ash brown and followed the instructions, it came out lighter but it had orange-gold tones not ash...I used one of those color boxes and it said on it that it takes out the red/orange/gold tones. so I went back to Target (where i bought it from) and the girl that helped me told me because it's the first time I'm coloring my hair that's the reason it didn't pick up the right color and referred me to a salon. so I went to the salon and told them what happened and the lady told me she can color my hair today but told me it's best off to wait cause she would have to strip my hair to get the correct color and told me to use a certain shampoo that will help fade the orange-gold tones.

I know my best try is to go back to the salon next week but say if I were to buy the same hair color and try to color my hair again at home is there a chance I would get the right color this time (I probably won't do it cause now I'm afraid but still need to ask)?


----------



## pinksugar (May 21, 2009)

mmm, I wouldn't do it myself, without very specific instructions from a professional. Some of our members know a lot about haircare though, so maybe Hairego or some of the others can give you some suggestions?

I always think that colouring darker is a lot easier to do than colouring lighter.

Sorry I can't offer specific suggestions


----------



## HairEgo (May 21, 2009)

Thats kind of weird advice; virgin hair should take the colour regardless. Period. End of story. I'm not a big advocate of at home colouring, too many things can go wrong. I'd stick to the clarifying shampoo they reccomended and wait it out until next week.


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 21, 2009)

That's what happened to my hair when I dyed it the color it is now, the lady had to tone it 3 times to get the orange out.


----------



## SamBam (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'll just stick to the shampoo and next week I'll go get my hair fixed.


----------

